# Windsor chair Making



## jackmcal (Nov 9, 2010)

New member here that is an old guy that doesn't have a day job, and makes Windsor chairs. I stumbles onto your website when googled Van **** Crystals...to stain wood with. Peter Galbert , the Chairmaker extaordinay, uses VanDyke crystal stain to dilute some of his milk Paint to give a brown hue to the reds , and let the wood grain "glow" through the milk paint. Interesting, and I am about to try it. See Peter Galbert Blog. Jackmcal


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jack and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jackmcal (Nov 9, 2010)

Agreed, but sometimes the ultimate plans of God are a bit obscure. Peace. jackmcal


----------

